# compiz

## YtseJam20

Bonjour, je suis un ancien d'Ubuntu et maintenant je suis avec Sabayon 9, j'ai tout installer les mises a jour, mon driver pour ma carte graphique qui est une GeForce GTX 460 SE/PCIe/SSE2 et compiz. J'ai redemare mon ordi mais je n'ai pas d'effects de compiz qui fonctionne, pourquoi?. Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.

----------

## bivittatus

Bonjour,

Avant toute chose, peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité s'il-te-plaît?

Ensuite, il nous faudrait tout de même certaines informations telles que ton emerge --info, ton xorg.conf, le WM utilisé et ta commande de lancement de compiz.

Bon, en tout cas, voici ma dernière config utilisée avec compiz-fusion (utilisé avec xfce):

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Jun 2012 07:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5, 1.12.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amovix bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr fbcon flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipod ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde lame lm_sensors mad mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support readline session sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb wifi xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "bluesky"

    HorizSync   31.47-80

    VertRefresh 56-75

    DisplaySize         340 270

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    1048576

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option      "Coolbits"      "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "bluesky"

    Option          "DynamicTwinView"       "false"

    Option "UseEDID" "false"

    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Lancement de compiz-fusion:

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-rendering ccp &

emerald --replace &
```

N.B.: Depuis que compiz-fusion a été viré de portage, je ne l'utilise plus et suis passé sous kde version weight-watchers...  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Juste au cas ou, je ne sais pas quel DE tu utilises, mais si c'est gnome 3 il faut que celui ci soit en mode restreint car compiz est incompatible avec mutter.

Pour cela -> paramètres systèmes/informations système/carte graphique/ mode restreint

ou alors,sous une gentoo classique, tu le compiles avec les use -gnome-shell et  +-fallback 

Avec sabayon je sais pas...

----------

